# L'Intervista: Costanzo intervista la De Filippi



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Un evento più unico che raro. *Maurizio Costanzo* intervisterà, nel suo programma *L'Intervista*, sua moglie *Maria De Filippi*. I due, seppur sposati da anni, pochissime volte tendono ad apparire insieme sul piccolo schermo. Appuntamento a *stasera* ore *23.30* su *Canale 5*.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2017)

La moglie (Costanzo) intervista il marito (De FIlippi).


----------



## Coripra (2 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La moglie (Costanzo) intervista il marito (De FIlippi).



 sic!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2017)

L'avete vista? 

Ho letto che lo hanno guardato circa 3 milioni di spettatori


----------

